# Pulmore Wheel replacement



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

As I recall, Mopac said that he was going to try SuperFlex on the tires to renew or replace the Pullmor tread. I've seen videos from Benz Trains where he uses black electrical tape cut to fit. Are there any other viable options beside pulling the wheels? Bullfrog Snot is pricey and it apparently doesn't last too long.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am very interested in better traction also. I think any way I go will be pricey. Bull Frog
Snot is 22 to 24 bucks a jar. Probably enough in a jar to do our 10 AF steamers. But like
you said, it needs to be redone often. Snot dries out in the jar quickly. My idea of using
Flex Seal will not be easy or cheap. It will take a very steady hand to not get any on the
flanges or the whitewalls. Its 30 bucks for a quart (smallest they sell). And if not careful
it will dry out also. Yesterday I bought a package of cheap paint brushes from Walmart
that I think will work for the Flex Seal. 30 brushes for $.97. Cheap enough. I wouldn't even clean the brush, just throw it away. These brushes are about 3/16" wide. I think
the Flex Seal will last a long time on the wheels. But I don't know.

The ideal thing would be to replace our wheels with AF pulmor wheels. But that would
require pulling the wheels and reinstalling wheels. Something I do not look forward to either. I know you can buy new rims. I guess you can buy the pulmor rims and the
traction tires. On 10 engines I would want 40 new wheels. I don't think that would be
cheap either. Probably 100s. Maybe many 100s.

What are we going to do Broke? My 282 can only pull 3 cars before it starts slipping.
And if I throttle up to fast it will slip some with 3 cars. AF should have put pulmor
on all engines.

I guess I would not need 40 new wheels. Some of my engines have pulmor wheels.
Some need new tires..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe the electrical tape is something to try. Its cheap, it might stay on. Just
don't cut a finger off cutting the narrow strips. Exacto knife would work best.

I have watched some of Benz's videos.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Just "spit-balling" here...has anyone tried Plasti-Dip? I have not as I don't have any traction issues. It is a synthetic liquid rubber. Available in a can for under $10. It is used for coating the handles of hand tools (pliers, screw-drivers, hammers, etc). I used some for pliers about 15 yrs ago and it is still going strong. If I remember correctly the consistency might be a bit thick for applying a smooth coat on AF wheels, but I used Toluene for clean up. Other solvents might work. I'll bet you could thin it to the desired consistency.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Just found this info page. Didn't know they have a primer. The Plasti-Dip I applied years ago is showing no signs of peeling but with such a thin coat that you would want on AF wheels.... the primer might make it permanent.

The one thing I can say about it... once dried...it is TOUGH! Not a nick in it after years of use on my pliers.

https://plastidip.com/our-products/plasti-dip/


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

2genflyers, that sounds a lot like the flex Seal. It also is used to put a layer of rubber on tool handles. Flex Seal is cleaned up or thinned with mineral spirits. Electrical tape is more
plastic than rubber so maybe not so much grip. Some of my cars would roll better if I
would just lubricate the axles. My 282 seems to have a very strong motor, better than
most of my engines. Stronger motors will spin wheels more. Hey, thanks for input. I will
see if I can find a can of that stuff. Sounds cheaper than Flex Seal, except I already have
2 cans of the Flex Seal. I used a bit out of one can to seal my basement where rain water
was coming in. Have had some heavy rains here and so far so good. No water coming in.


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Since you have it I would try the flex seal. The plasti-dip has the advantage of being available in small cans and less $$$. I suspect one can would last a life-time. I just checked my 15 yr old can and would you believe it... it's still as fresh as a post-apocalyptic Twinkie. It has separated a bit but a quick stir was all it took. Good luck


----------



## 2genflyers (Jan 14, 2013)

Broke.... I agree with the Bullfrog Snot comment. Many years ago I applied it to one steamer. It was super easy to apply. Cleaned up with water. Dried nice and smooth and even. Provided excellent traction....but not for long. It is not very tough. After some run time (not more than 2-3 hours) I noticed the loco was wobbling. And yes.... I let it dry a LONG time (overnight) The culprit was the BS. It was tearing apart and clumping. To ad insult to injury the tiny little bit which was on the inside of the cap near the threads had dried up making the cap almost un-removable.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

On one engine I used replacement traction tires at 11 apiece. If your rubber is gone you will have to at least replace it with a standard wheel then you could use the electrical tape.


----------

